# Custom decorative interior painting ... Tall Foyer



## Bobbo

Here is a paint job I did in my home town of Old Bridge . It's a tall foyer with approx 20ft ceilings and some very intricate trim and box work . The colors are mid tone bases St Martin sand & Serengeti sand by Benjamin Moore . Regal flat for the walls , Super Spec flat for the ceiling and of course Regal semigloss for the trims


----------



## straight_lines

Nice work Bobo.


----------



## Bobbo

straight_lines said:


> Nice work Bobo.



Thanks so much ! The people I'm working for on this job are quite nice which makes doing good work even easier !


----------



## billy the kid

looks good and thanks for sharing:notworthy:


----------



## Scott_W

That look great! Such warm colors' combination. What is your feedback about Benjamin Moore?


----------



## Bobbo

Scott_W said:


> That look great! Such warm colors' combination. What is your feedback about Benjamin Moore?


I was pleased with the coverage and coating of the Ben Moore but I have always liked Pittsburgh paints better , Unfortunately the biggest distributor of Pitt in New Jersey decided to change over to Pratt & Lambert which I think is garbage ! So Benny Moore it is ......


----------



## BADPIG

I've done a few large entryways like that, nothing like that with the wood trim detail...that is alot of work at tough angles. Nicely done sir! Looks great!

James


----------



## poet-1

Nice work.

The window is not in the center, so is the chandelier.. Which perhaps makes the cut-in/-around the chandelier easier --no scaffold, or extension poled brush is needed. 

The boxes on main walls look nice. They'd look more interesting & busier if a smaller box of same shape is added inside of each large box. (Inside of the smaller is the lighter wall color).


----------



## Bobbo

poet-1 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> The window is not in the center, so is the chandelier.. Which perhaps makes the cut-in/-around the chandelier easier --no scaffold, or extension poled brush is needed.
> 
> The boxes on main walls look nice. They'd look more interesting & busier if a smaller box of same shape is added inside of each large box. (Inside of the smaller is the lighter wall color).



I use a 12ft extention pole with a brush holder on it to cut around the chandelier , It takes patience and a steady hand ! But I'm not putting scaffolding up to reach that :yes:


----------



## poet-1

Some jobs I could reach the base of chandelier by hand and unfasten the base cover, from top of extension ladder / side wall. If not, yes, a 6' step ladder, extension pole, brush holder, steady hand, wide-open eyes, and a lot of repeating in the mind "do not make a mistake, do not make a mistake..." 

Me likes your sharp and straight cut lines on the trim/woodwork. Nicely done.


----------

